# Mf65 1964



## Nightwind15 (Sep 7, 2011)

I have purchased this tractor and it will be my first attempt at restoring a tractor. I need help in locating a generator and mount for it. I also need nuts and bolts for the fenders and cowling. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
[email protected]
Thank you


----------

